# Custom Apillar Pods



## 1INSANEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Well here is almost 2 completed A-Pillars I have been working on. 

1. single pillar
2. double pillar

Only thing left to do is cut the hole and make sure there is enough room to compensate for the material in the hole so there will be a perfect seal. 

Few pics I got yesterday





























Completed Pics.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Great job, now if I could talk you into 2 more....:cool


----------

